# Bottom of the 9th 3.14.2008



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

After loading and cleaning the boat we stopped to grab a bite to eat and get some gas. Dave and I shook hands and bid our farewell and promised to do it again. We both agreed the theme of the day was to be “The Bottom of the Ninth!” 


By the time I got on the road it was 815pm. Towing the boat I had almost a 5 hour drive home. I made the drive crossing alligator alley, staying awake by return phone calls. Into the 4hour however I started to hallucinate. The construction cones started to walk cross the I-75. The lines in the middle of road started to wiggle on my like octopus arms. I caught myself  believing in the hallucination and actually swerving to avoid a walking cone. I pulled over the nearest rest area and took a 45minute nap. 

2am I walked in the door, updated saltyshores.com, took a shower and crashed. I totally REM slept until 8:45am the next day. I took an Aleeve to keep the aches and pains at bay for the day. I got to tell you, for 1 fish in 3 days it feels pretty good to pull it out “The bottom of the night”


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Your my hero! ;D


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

as always nice job


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Hell yeah man, Thats sweet, I need to get some wicked shots with my camera SOON!!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Sam nice shots especially the big boner.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Its amaing how you can make a worthwhile fishing report with only one fish! Great pictures, and as always, a great read!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great pic's as usual....and nice bone @ the end! Kinda makes it all 
better, ya know? 
Sam there are no bad days fishin' but some are better than others!
 Dave


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

As usual, a great report with some reading and fine pics.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sam, you ever think about getting into outdoor photography and writing?


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

As always, enjoyed the pics and text.  Next best thing to being there.   

I know I am older than you, but when I grow up I want to be just like you!  ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

iMacattack: I think he already has.....  Dave


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> iMacattack: I think he already has.....  Dave


Ron Jan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Tanner you can notice any thing different? :


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

They didnt have to put on their "15year old" glasses to see what I was talking about? :-?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW, great report!


good pic of the F-16 too!






I want to catch a BoneFish!


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

were all living our lives vicariously through Sam!

Great shots. some desktop images for sure!

AC


----------

